# LG 47LW5600



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Just ordered one today for $999, free shipping and no tax. Thought it would be good to get a 2011 model with mature firmware for dirt cheap rather than pay more for a newer tv. Almost sprung for the LW6500, but as far as I can tell the only gain is 240Hz vs. 120Hz on the LW5600, so I saved the $100.

Anyone else have an LW5600? They are reviewed really highly, and sounded good since they have passive 3D.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

I just bought a 55LW5600 in Dec. Great TV! Lots of threads around on settings and service menu hacks.

Jim


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Good to hear. Ya i've done a bit of searching around already. I've read that the image settings from the factory aren't that great and that there are various cals floating around out there that people have done. I might be trying some of those.

Is there anything to unlock on the LW5600? It's only a model below the top of the line for edge-lit LED, so is there an unlock for 240Hz?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Price dropped today to $899, called Newegg and they are refunding me the $100 difference :T


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

fusseli said:


> Good to hear. Ya i've done a bit of searching around already. I've read that the image settings from the factory aren't that great and that there are various cals floating around out there that people have done. I might be trying some of those.
> 
> Is there anything to unlock on the LW5600? It's only a model below the top of the line for edge-lit LED, so is there an unlock for 240Hz?


Don't think there's a 240Hz setting to unlock. What I want to unlock is the setting on the optical "out" that allows DD 5.1. Right now they lock it in Stereo.

Jim


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Ah, ya I think that many tvs output stereo over the digital out. That's how my last tv was also.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I like trumotion on low, and super resolution on since I'd guess that's an interpolation up to 1920x1080 resolution.

I tried someone's 10point IRE calibration with local dimming on high, it seems to add a lot of depth to the image. Watching a netflix movie and the reds seem kinda dull, I'm wondering if that isn't because they are artificially boosted up in the standard settings.


----------

